# red cross instead of picture



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys and girls,

Any ideas. Sometimes when i'm viewing the forums some of the pictures don't show, i just get a red cross instead.
Anyone know what it means.

Thanks


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah, i get 500 errors all the time. i think there's too many people accessin this fine site at the same time :]
server upgrade time !!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

CPU said:


> Guys and girls,
> 
> Any ideas. Sometimes when i'm viewing the forums some of the pictures don't show, i just get a red cross instead.
> Anyone know what it means.
> ...


This is due to the original poster removing their picture from the site they uploaded it onto.

Example.

If you delete a picture on your photobucket account then this picture can no longer be viewed on any other site or forum that is has been posted on.

Hope this helps.

The Error 500 is a completly different issue due to server size.


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

i get the failures with avatars... including mine.

i work in IT and i have my own webserver, i'm sad and know what HTTP errors mean


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

It's probably linked to the 500 error, that is, the server being under more load than it can cope with. I must admit, I've only had the avatars go a couple of times.


----------

